# Bob McFadden And Dor "Songs Our Mummy Taught Us" (BL 754056, 1959)



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you Dave. I just today received a near mint copy of the album, purchased on eBay.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I got this new almost ten years ago from Jason at Scar Stuff. I later got my own copy from eBay also.


----------



## Halloween Listening Party (Oct 14, 2016)

I had one of these tracks one a beat generation compilation, many years ago!!


----------

